# Dalco Athletic Now Offers Pro Twill Sewing Services



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Appliqué twill letters and numbers for team uniforms are a lucrative market but can be labor intensive for shops not set up to do this type of embroidery production. If you want to avoid making the capital investment or lessen your in-house workload, Dalco now offers direct sewing services. 

Shops can order Poly-Pro Twill™, a professional-quality, smooth, high-gloss, tight- weave tackle twill to be applied to men’s and women’s team uniforms per your specifications. Choose from four typefaces—Full Block, Plain Block, Brush Script or Athletic Script in 17 of the most popular team colors. 
Poly-Pro Twill comes as a heat-activated press-on backing, pressure-sensitive backing or (plain) uncoated. It meets all CPSIA (Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act) regulations and standards, including for children.
Package 1 features a 3-inch team name and 8-inch back number. Package 2 includes a 3-inch team name; 4-inch front number, and 8-inch back number. Package 3 is comprised of a 4-inch team name and 8-inch back number. Package 4 has a 4-inch team name, 4-inch front number and an 8-inch back number. Player names and patches also can be made and applied to any jersey set. 

Ship blank uniforms to Dalco and let the company do the rest. Turnaround time is approximately three weeks. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for decorating team and spiritwear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. For a copy of the latest catalog, contact Dalco at (972) 494-1455; (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit Dalco Athletic Lettering, Inc..


----------

